Ask HN: Which is your favorite book on the French Revolution? - _andromeda_
======
spencermamer
Easily "Citizens: A Chronicle of the French Revolution" by Simon Schama

------
ladytron
A Tale of Two Cities, fiction by Charles Dickens

